# Burgmaster Turret Drill Press



## darkzero

Picked this up yesterday for a great price. It's in excellent condition considering it works perfect & does not have any missing or damaged parts. Only thing wrong with it is a worn power cord & 1 missing chuck. I plan to put a tapping head on it anyway. Some of these actually came with tapping heads, Burgmaster labeled Tapmatics.

The way it works is only the spindle facing down rotates when powered on, at the end of the return stroke, the turret automatically changes to the next spindle. One of those pre NC machines. Pretty cool & I had to have it. Made here in Los Angeles. I plan on restoring it but I'll see how it looks cosmetically after I clean here up. I will be going through all the mechanicals though.












To see one in action check out this video by Tom Lipton. Looks like I got the same one he has.


----------



## mattthemuppet2

that's pretty damn funky! I can see where that would be really useful, even on an occasional basis. Need to tap a hole? Spot>drill>tap>countersink>beer. I'm guessing that the table is the base and you raise/ lower the head accordingly?


----------



## Bishop

Oh man, that's awesome. You officially own the coolest drill press I have ever seen. That has gone to the top of my list of things I absolutely can't do without. :whistle: It's a long list but I can wait as I have no need for anything on the list. 

Cheers
Shawn


----------



## Bill Gruby

I would give just about anything to own one of those. It has been on my want list for ages. Very nice score.

 "Billy G"


----------



## dave2176

Oh great, another incredible tool I can't live without. What am I going to tell my wife? Nice score. :greenwithenvy:
 Dave


----------



## ecdez

There's one of those on my list too.


----------



## barlow l

Congrats and welcome to the club!

Both my OB's have tapping heads. Do not buy a manual, you can download it for free.  Google Burgmaster ob manual and it's the first link on the list.


And ecdez, once my new shop is completed and my machines are set back up, you are more than welcome to come use any one of my three!


----------



## ecdez

barlow l said:


> And ecdez, once my new shop is completed and my machines are set back up, you are more than welcome to come use any one of my three!




Now THAT is a tool gloat right there! :roflmao:

I'm gonna take you up on that.  Not to use though but I will be more than willing to come over and drool on them.


----------



## barlow l

ecdez said:


> Now THAT is a tool gloat right there! :roflmao:




Yeah, funny how it worked out that way)


----------



## darkzero

Thanks everyone!



mattthemuppet said:


> Spot>drill>tap>countersink>beer. I'm guessing that the table is the base and you raise/ lower the head accordingly?



Oh, I didn't think about that, I like the beer part! Yes the table is the base & the power switch on on the front center of the base so I'll definitely be using it on a tabletop. I'll probably add another base plate to it for fixturing, etc.

Definitely not a replacement for a drill press because of the limited drill capacity (1/4" I believe) & speeds (2 speeds but each spindle are also geared differently) but I love this thing I definitely don't plan on ever getting rid of it.




barlow l said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club!
> 
> Both my OB's have tapping heads. Do not buy a manual, you can download it for free.  Google Burgmaster ob manual and it's the first link on the list.



Thanks. Yup, I downloaded the manual from Keith Rucker's (?) site last night {vintagemachinery.org). I would almost never _buy_ a manual unless I absolutely needed too & haven't yet. I didn't even realize they were sold. Searching on Burgmaster I am curious about their story & might buy the book someday. Next time I'm in Gardena I'm going to look up their old address & drive buy to see what the building looked like if it's still there & what it is now.


----------



## darkzero

The place where I picked the Bergie up was very interesting. I won't bore you with my experience but it used to be a full blown manufacturing machine shop for the aerospace industry before CNC took over. Sad to see it so empty & the spots where so many machines used to be.

One worth mentioning was this huuuge Pratt & Whitney jig borer. First thing I thought was how the hell did they get it in there. Asked & the guy said they built the room around it. That thing is in mint condition, even all the covers looked brand new. Said it was purchased specifically to make some type of helicopter part. Very sad to see it just sitting there with the thought of being scraped. The mother wants it out, the son (who I dealt with, his grandfather's old shop) would rather just keep it to see it go to the wrong place. 

Said he was only asking $1500 for it but no bites on it! Now that's a heck of a steal but there's a very small market for it. It would cost much more than that to have it removed & transported to it's new location. I hope it does go to the right people. C'mon, someone here go grab it!













On my way to pick up the Bergie yesterday I thought about a CL ad I saw. Called him up & they still had what I was looking at so I stopped by. Wasn't worth the trip go so far for only this but was worth it as I was passing by. All I really wanted was the Eagle oiler & the price I paid was worth it for the oiler alone. 

Most of the small stuff are just novelty item but that tiny little square I might actually use. :lmao: The most interesting thing is the hand operated bench mount grinder! Turn with one hand & grind with the other? Or have a buddy power it for you? Hmm mabye I should look for a hand operated drill just to make a set.


----------



## Lucky 13

A guy across town from me has this had this Burgmaster drill press for sale for at least 3 months.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burgmaster-...410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a44385aea


----------



## mattthemuppet2

darkzero said:


> Oh, I didn't think about that, I like the beer part! Yes the table is the base & the power switch on on the front center of the base so I'll definitely be using it on a tabletop. I'll probably add another base plate to it for fixturing, etc.
> 
> Definitely not a replacement for a drill press because of the limited drill capacity (1/4" I believe) & speeds (2 speeds but each spindle are also geared differently) but I love this thing I definitely don't plan on ever getting rid of it.



I'm full of good ideas, me  Why the limited capacity? Whoa whoa whoa - each spindle can go a different speed? That would make my head hurt trying to figure it out. Crazy stuff!

As for the monster jig borer, post it up on PM, they go nuts about anything that is so large it has to have a room built around. Tis the true measure of a man. However, you'll probably be peed on from a great height for the PSA as most likely you will then allow hordes of jig borer afficionados to scoop someone who was hoping to get it for a steal


----------



## darkzero

mattthemuppet said:


> I'm full of good ideas, me  Why the limited capacity? Whoa whoa whoa - each spindle can go a different speed? That would make my head hurt trying to figure it out. Crazy stuff!
> 
> As for the monster jig borer, post it up on PM, they go nuts about anything that is so large it has to have a room built around. Tis the true measure of a man. However, you'll probably be peed on from a great height for the PSA as most likely you will then allow hordes of jig borer afficionados to scoop someone who was hoping to get it for a steal



:rofl:

Not too sure yet, have to do more research. I read that it's not recommended for larger than 1/4" drills because of the turret size? Or maybe because of the motor's HP? I have seen spindle adapters for 3/8" chucks. I may make one to try along with spindle extensions. This was one their smaller if not smallest models. I'll figure out each of the spindle speeds with my optical tachometer.

As for the monster jig borer, I won't be posting on PM. It may pop up on CL or ebay.


----------



## ecdez

Lucky 13 said:


> A guy across town from me has this had this Burgmaster drill press for sale for at least 3 months.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burgmaster-...410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a44385aea





CURSE THE ENORMOUS SIZE OF THIS COUNTRY!!


Someone want to ship that for me? :lmao:


----------



## ecdez

darkzero said:


> Said he was only asking $1500 for it but no bites on it! Now that's a heck of a steal but there's a very small market for it. It would cost much more than that to have it removed & transported to it's new location. I hope it does go to the right people. C'mon, someone here go grab it!



There are two CNC mills close to me at a similar size and price and the seller's can't move them for the same reason.  Too expensive to move and limited market.


----------



## mattthemuppet2

darkzero said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Not too sure yet, have to do more research. I read that it's not recommended for larger than 1/4" drills because of the turret size? Or maybe because of the motor's HP? I have seen spindle adapters for 3/8" chucks. I may make one to try along with spindle extensions. This was one their smaller if not smallest models. I'll figure out each of the spindle speeds with my optical tachometer.
> 
> As for the monster jig borer, I won't be posting on PM. It may pop up on CL or ebay.



Interesting.

Yep, I won't be posting on PM Any time soon either  not that i have any thing to offer that they would be interested in. i got into an argument with a guy on hsm once about their habit of vigorously policing the forum there..


----------



## george wilson

Bill,too bad I didn't know you wanted one. I could have bought several of those at a used machinery dealer in Richmond. I don't know the cost,but several turned up. I had no need for a production machine like those.


----------



## ecdez

george wilson said:


> Bill,too bad I didn't know you wanted one. I could have bought several of those at a used machinery dealer in Richmond. I don't know the cost,but several turned up. I had no need for a production machine like those.



Was this at Dempsey's?


----------



## george wilson

Yes,it was Dempsey's. No telling what he'd have wanted for any of those Bergies. The price probably depended upon what he paid for it. I have gotten incredible bargains from him,and on the other hand have seen him ask more than retail for stuff.


----------



## ecdez

Man, I wish I had know to at least ask.  I've come across 1 or 2 items from him that I thought were high, everything else was very reasonable.  It has been mostly small stuff though.


----------



## Bishop

george wilson said:


> I had no need for a production machine like those.



Thats a pretty poor reason to not buy a machine :rofl:


----------



## george wilson

At the time,I had a much smaller shop,too,and was cramped for space. Now,I have a much larger shop,and am cramped for space.


----------



## kd4gij

Wan't to barrow my shop streatcher.:roflmao:


----------



## Uglydog

I'm tempted to make this Burgmaster CL purchase.
However, is anyone interested in purchasing a 1/3 share? I really don't want/need three. 
I haven't seen them yet. 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/5565965574.html

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bill Gruby

You lucky dog you. One of these days I'm gonna have one of those. They command top dollar here even in bad condition.


----------



## sgisler

I'd be interested in one if they look good and you can make the deal. I'm in TX, but we can figure out shopping if it happens. 


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Lol, shipping that is


----------



## darkzero

Anyone know where I can get a replacement drive belt for the Bergie? Only lead I found was for replacement parts at a place called Mar-Matt Co but the info is pretty old. I don't need parts, would just like a spare belt.

EDIT: Found


----------



## Silverbullet

Uglydog said:


> I'm tempted to make this Burgmaster CL purchase.
> However, is anyone interested in purchasing a 1/3 share? I really don't want/need three.
> I haven't seen them yet.
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/5565965574.html
> 
> Daryl
> MN


I'd like one , but near me they seem rare. And costly found one with no motor and missing parts he wanted $400, not from this farm boy.


----------



## umahunter

That lil thing is neat !!!


----------



## Ebel440

Where did you get the drive belt from?  Seems like it should be a standard size. But mines so worn It does not even have teeth anymore.


----------



## darkzero

I'm not so sure if it's a standard size. I could not find any info on the net. Only parts source I have ever heard of is Mar-Matt Co in Long Beach CA. No website, have to call.

I got the belts from a guy who used to sell them on ebay. He stated they are very hard to find & he had them custom made for his own machines. They are no longer listed on ebay but I contacted the guy, he said he had some left & sold me a couple. The belts I received are made by Gates but none of the numbers on belt come up on Gates' website or Google.

If interested PM me & I'll give you his info. If you do contact him might want to ask if the belts are the same for your Burgie. I have not tried the ones I purchased yet though.


----------



## Dave Smith

anyone interested--there is one on ebay now in NH for 200 starting bid--three days left---too far for me--Dave


----------

